# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الامن والحمايه والشبكات >  جميع اصدارات برنامج الكاسبر مع المفاتيح ((متجدد))

## m_vip_991

[align=center][/align]
[align=center]


[CENTER]

نبدأ أولا بتحميل برنامج الكاسبر
..
.
 
 
 


 
 
 


 
 
 

الآن الي دور المفاتيح ( keys ) وهاد مهم 
مفتاح كاسبر سكي ( الاصدار 6 ) انتي فايرس
مفتاح كاسبر سكي ( الاصدار 6 ) انترنت سكورتي  

مفتاح كاسبر سكي ( الاصدار 7 و 8 ) انتي فايرس 
مفتاح كاسبر سكي ( الاصدار 7 و 8 ) انتي فايرس 
مفتاح كاسبر سكي ( الاصدار 7 و 8 ) انتي فايرس  
مفتاح كاسبر سكي ( الاصدار 7 و 8 ) انترنت سكورتي
مفتاح كاسبر سكي ( الاصدار 7 و 8 ) انترنت سكورتي
مفتاح كاسبر سكي ( الاصدار 7 و 8 ) انترنت سكورتي



تحديث يومي لمفاتيح الكاسبر 




لمستخدمي [ kaspersky internet security ] kaspersky internet security 


ولمستخدمي < Kaspersky Anti Virus>





ملاحظة هامة :
قبل تثبيت المفتاح الجديد يجب حذف المفتاح القديم نهائيا ليتم تثبيته بشكل صحيح
اذا كان هناك مشكلة في حذف وتثبيت المفاتيح أو اي مشكلة بشكل عام احكولي عشان أشرحها  

تقبلو تحياتي[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## MR.X

*

يعطيك العافية صديقي .

موضوع كتير حلوة .

جمع الاصدارات الاخيرة  للكاسبر مع المفاتيح .

اجمالا برنامج الكاسبر انتي فايروس موجود في القسم بس كل اصدار لحالو .

مشكور على الجمع  المميز*

----------


## m_vip_991

[align=center]يسلمووك كتير على مرورك  ( مها )


شكرا كتير  x-man  على مرورك الرائع
[/align]

----------


## ساره

شكرا كتير ...                :SnipeR (62):

----------


## m_vip_991

> شكرا كتير ...


العفووووو
ويسلمو كتر على مروك  :Smile:

----------


## The Gentle Man

شكرا الك
موضوع رائع 
والبرنامج جميل

----------


## m_vip_991

يسلموووو عالمرور الرائع

----------


## حسان القضاة

تحديث يومي لمفاتيح الكاسبر 




لمستخدمي [ kaspersky internet security ] kaspersky internet security 


ولمستخدمي < Kaspersky Anti Virus>

----------


## m_vip_991

تم تحديث روابط ( المفاتيح ) keys

----------


## MR.X

Thanks ya man

----------


## زهره التوليب

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## m_vip_991

ولكمووووووووووو
والله يعافيكم

----------


## moad_milhim 1

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## moad_milhim 1

شكرا على الموضوع  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## moad_milhim 1

:SnipeR (30):  :Bl (14):  :SnipeR (62): الموضوع جميل :Bl (14):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## يتيمة الذات

يعطيك العافية

----------


## m_vip_991

يسلمووووووووو كتير على مروركم الرائع

----------


## دليلة

يعطيك العافية :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## رشا احمد

شكرا كتير على الموضوع
يعطيك العافية

----------


## ايات

شكرا عالموضوع القيم 
تحياتي لعيونك

----------


## الجنيرال111

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووور شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## الجنيرال111

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

